# Como reparar el bobinado de un tweeter quemado



## balderal

Hola, queria pedirle si alguin tiene alguna guia de como repara tweeters? Tengo un par de tweeter bala roadstar que son iguales a los selenium st302, y los quemo muy de seguido, y los tengo que mnadar a bobinar y tardan demasaido en devolvermelos, si alguin tiene el espesor del alambre con que hay q bobinar y cuantas vueltas y consejos, muchas gracias.


----------



## Dano

Yo por ahora no me dedico a rebobinar tweeters es muy tedioso....  

Hasta el día de hoy e quemado 2 tweeter bala selenium, y la reparación que realicé fue cambiar el diafragma solución definitiva.

No es normal quemar tweeters al igual que altavoces, el problema puede venir de dos lugares, demasiada potencia o rango de trabajo de frecuencia incorrecto, o los dos.

Si es por mucha potencia puedes comprar uno de más potencia o usar un selenium original que "vuelan", si es por rango de frecuencia incorrecto eso se soluciona con un crossover.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Al comentario de Dano me permito agregar:

Tambien puedes quemar Tweeters por oscilacion de tu amplificador o por recorte de la señal
Algunos amplificador poseen la desagradable costumbre de acompañar a los tonos altos con un poco de oscilacion de alta frecuencia que recarga los tweeters y los quema.

La otra posibilidd es que tu amplificador no rinda bien en alta frecuencia, lo que trae aparejado que tu le subas los agudos con el control de tono y lo lleves a saturar (Recortar) en altos, si le aplicas a cualquier altavoz (Tweeter, wooffer o lo que sea) una señal recortada lo destruiras rapidamente, en este caso lo quemas por poca potencia


----------



## balderal

Los quemo por exceso de potencia tendria que comprarme unos mas potentes, pero igual me gustaria poder arreglar los que ya tengo, ya que el repuesto marca selenium sale aprox $50, y lo unico que esta dañada es la bobina, gracias


----------



## oldelectronics

Amplio los comentarios de Dano y Fogonazo diciendote que si el amplificador esta oscilando en altas frecuencias , las mismas no son audibles , colocale un osciloscopio a la salida del amplificador y verifica si las ves.Es una alternativa, saludos cordiales.


----------



## friends

Yo tenia el mismo problema y lo solucione colocando un resistor de 15 ohmios a 10watts (aunque otros me recomendaron un foquito de auto de 12 voltios) y con un capacitor de 1uF en serie al tweeter, y recien comprados osea nuevos, pues a simple vista el capacitor no se notaba que estaba mal y me lo quemaba el tweeter. 
Fogonazo una pregunta se puede quemar el tweeter por poca potencia, y como saber eso pues la cajita que tengo a veces le conecto al amplificador de 10watts que tengo y es muy baja potencia creo en comparacion al amplificador grande que tengo de 200watts, pues pucha no quisiera quemar mi tweeter, espero respuestas u opiniones, hasta la vistaaa.


----------



## oldelectronics

Friends , tene en cuenta que los agudos en audio representan un bajo pòrcentaje de la potencia suministrada al Baffle. El consumo alto de potencia se genera en los Woofer (que tienen que mover grandes volumenes de aire),por lo tanto para evitar que el tweeter se queme debe poseer el divisor de frecuencia apropiado de manera que le llegue solo la banda de frecuencia alta (un solo capacitor no es la mejor solucion, es la mas barata).Como minimo opta por un filtro de 2do orden (capacitor en serie y bobina en paralelo con el tweeter).Nunca conectar el tweeter directamente a la salida del amplificador sir filtro paso alto intermedio.Chequea  las especificaciones de tu caja (potencia WRMS) y si  tiene los filtros apropiados. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## friends

Hola apenas lei tu respuesta y desconecte el parlante pues lo tenia escuchando, y lo que hice me lo recomendo el mismo que me vendio el capacitor, amigos que hago o como me puedo construir un filtro de 2do orden como me recomiendas, tengo el parlante de 15 pulgadas (300watts) y el tweeter es marca Tech - Pro series, spd 996, 8 ohmios, designer in usa. y la caja solo tiene el parlante de 15 y el teweeter que te lo describi, las medidas estan en el dibujo, espero recomendaciones, saludos.


----------



## oldelectronics

O sea que tenes los parlantes solos sin divisor de frecuencia?


----------



## friends

si amix, lo tengo sin divisor,     asi me lo vendieron por dentro, y ahora que tengo un tanto de dinero ahorrado quisiera armarlo un divisor de frecuencia, y al parecer mejor armarse uno bueno aunque cueste un poco mas de dinero pero vale la pena al ultimo, ya que alquilando a veces el amplificador y parlante sustento mis estudios y lo considero una inversion, a ver si alguien ayuda a ensamblar uno que pueda armarse, pues mientras tanto no conecto nada al parlante, suerte a todos. hasta pronto..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

friends dijo:
			
		

> si amix, lo tengo sin divisor,     asi me lo vendieron por dentro, y ahora que tengo un tanto de dinero ahorrado quisiera armarlo un divisor de frecuencia, y al parecer mejor armarse uno bueno aunque cueste un poco mas de dinero pero vale la pena al ultimo, ya que alquilando a veces el amplificador y parlante sustento mis estudios y lo considero una inversion, a ver si alguien ayuda a ensamblar uno que pueda armarse, pues mientras tanto no conecto nada al parlante, suerte a todos. hasta pronto..



Que tipo de tweeter es el que tienes? Es un horn driver o uno piezoeléctrico comun y silvestre?
Si es esto ultimo, no necesitas un "divisor", con solo poner una resistencia en paralelo y un capacitor en serie debería andar sin problemas.

Saludos!


----------



## friends

Gracias por las respuestas amigos foristas. Menos mal que encontre el mismo tweeter que tengo  en internet, es igual al del dibujo y sólo le medi el diámetro del iman que es de 11.5 centímetros, ah el cable del parlante de 15 pulgadas no tiene nada conectado osea esta directo al positivo y negativo, saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, es un tweeter "común" de 8 ohms. Si no tiene nada conectado a los cables, ponele un capacitor en serie con el parlante, esto es:



		Código:
	

      |   | <--- Capacitor
------|   |-------Parlante----|
      |   |                   |
                              |
------------------------------|


Para calcular el capacitor, tenes que saber a que frecuenci querés que empiece a actuar el tweeter y aplicar esta formula:
C = 1/(2*PI*R*f) donde R=8 ohms y f es la fcia que te dije arriba.
Por ejemplo, si querés que el tweeter comience a actuar a los 3000 Hz, poné ese valor en f (siempre en Hz) y te va a salir el valor del capacitor en Faradios. Para el ejemplo que te dí (f=3000Hz) te sale C=6.6 uF (ponele 6.8 uF 200V poliester y listo).

Saludos!


----------



## friends

Graciasd ezavalla, en conclusión le conecto un capacitor de 6.8uF a 200voltios y al terminal positivo, y al parlante de 15'' le conecto normal como  estaba, osea directo nomas, lo que no me quedo claro es donde conecto la resistencia en paralelo que mencionaste y de que valor y vatiaje al tweeter o al de 15'', en el dibujo te pongo el tweeter que tengo, el portatweeter que se conecta con una rosca y el parlante 99.9% similar al que tengo, solo que el mio es hecho a mano y el otro de fabrica pero similares  son, gracias por tu ayuda y suerte.


----------



## armandolopezmx

un colega ha reparado tweter,   por lo general se abren de la union  entre la trensita y la bobina,  en ocasiones se ve el flamazo.  cuando la bobina es de aluminio, o de otro material que no lo solde el estaño, él lo ha reparado con una gota de pintura de plata, y despues le coloca un poco de pegamento instantanteo para reforzarlo.  hay que ser muy paciente y "meticuloso"

claro que hay que ver que la bobina no este recalentada, y que este en perfectas condiciones.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Para el capacitor tienes 3 posibilidades, de las que solamente 1 me gusta.
1) 2 Electrolíticos Back-to-Back del doble del valor que calculaste.
2) 1 Capacitor NO polarizado del valor calculado
3) Juntar capacitores de poliester (Vienen hasta 2.2 µF) hasta lograr el valor calculado, esta es mi preferida


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

friends dijo:
			
		

> Graciasd ezavalla, en conclusión le conecto un capacitor de 6.8uF a 200voltios y al terminal positivo, y al parlante de 15'' le conecto normal como  estaba, osea directo nomas, lo que no me quedo claro es donde conecto la resistencia en paralelo que mencionaste y de que valor y vatiaje al tweeter o al de 15'', en el dibujo te pongo el tweeter que tengo, el portatweeter que se conecta con una rosca y el parlante 99.9% similar al que tengo, solo que el mio es hecho a mano y el otro de fabrica pero similares  son, gracias por tu ayuda y suerte.



No...la resistencia solo la tenes que poner si el tweeter es piezoeléctrico, lo cual no es tu caso. Ponele solo el capacitor en serie con el parlante, tomando una de las opciones que te da Fogonazo (y no pensés mucho, elegí la ultima como el bien dice).

Debes tener cuidado en el valor del capacitor, por que el cálculo que yo te hice es para una frecuencia de corte muy comúnmente usada, pero tenes que analizar el rango de recuencias en el que opera el tweeter y el del parlante principal, en particular si es uno de "rango extendido".

Como ejemplo, en los baffles de mi casa, que son de dos vías hasta que ponga un subwoofer, como el parlante principal es uno de rango extendido hasta los 12 KHz, yo puse la fcia de corte del tweeter en 5 KHz, pero los tweeters míos son piezoeléctricos así que no hay problema si la uso ahí o mas arriba.

Saludos!


----------



## oldelectronics

Sres, adjunto foto por si alguien tiene información para darme del mismo. Debo cambiar/reparar tweeter y no encuentro información en ningun lado, saludos.


----------



## friends

Gracias amigos foristas, ya coloque el capacitor y lo conseguí de poliester como recomendó Fogonazo, y los cálculos según describió Ezavalla, bueno compre de dos valores de 6.8uF (f=3000 Hz)y 3.3uF (f=6031 Hz), para distinguir las frecuencias de corte y oir su diferencia, ya que no se si el parlante es de rango extendido, y como se dice al oído me decidí por el de 3.3uF  , y lo conecte así, ya que de 1uF muy chillón..
Respecto al resistor en paralelo y/o serie,  podrían enseñarme a calcular ese valor y vatiaje ya que lo tengo colocado en los parlantes chicos de la radio y bueno sería bueno colocarlos, lo destape y observe que no lo tenía. Me dejaste con la curiosidad de como es un tweeter "horn driver".
Doy gracias a los foristas por ayudarme a solucionar este detalle y al parecer no será la única vez que lo haga pues aprendiendo de ustedes y plasmando la teoría en la práctica hace realzar en mi persona la importancia de la electrónica y espero sepan disculpar si soy muy preguntón ahora o en otros post, pues parece que estoy en la "etapa del porque de las cosas" como niño de tres años, saludos y hasta luego.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

friends dijo:
			
		

> Gracias amigos foristas, ya coloque el capacitor y lo conseguí de poliester como recomendó Fogonazo, y los cálculos según describió Ezavalla, bueno compre de dos valores de 6.8uF (f=3000 Hz)y 3.3uF (f=6031 Hz), para distinguir las frecuencias de corte y oir su diferencia, ya que no se si el parlante es de rango extendido, y como se dice al oído me decidí por el de 3.3uF  , y lo conecte así, ya que de 1uF muy chillón..
> Respecto al resistor en paralelo y/o serie,  podrían enseñarme a calcular ese valor y vatiaje ya que lo tengo colocado en los parlantes chicos de la radio y bueno sería bueno colocarlos, lo destape y observe que no lo tenía. Me dejaste con la curiosidad de como es un tweeter "horn driver".



Mirá friends, la resistencia en paralelo con el tweeter se usa solo cuando el mismo es piezoeléctrico, y por ende es un cristal que se comporta como un capacitor puro. Según dicen por ahí, no haría falta poner un capacitor en serie ni una resistencia en paralelo (que algunos otros ponen en serie), pero normalmente, si no haces las dos cosas se suelen desestabilizar los amplificador y le estas pasando un moton de potencia al tweeter que no está aprovechando y lo puede terminar dañando. La resistencia en serie es de 8.2 ohms 10watts y el capacitor se calcula como antes, pero usando 8.2 en lugar de 8 ohms.

Si tu tweeter no es piezo, no le pongas la resistencia por que es inútil, desbalancea el crossover y molesta al amplificador.

Saludos!


----------



## friends

ok, gracias. Saludos.


----------



## nicolas etcheverry

hola! alguien me podria decir mas o menos la frecuencia de corte que logro poniendo un capacitor de 4,7micros? gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nicolas etcheverry dijo:
			
		

> hola! alguien me podria decir mas o menos la frecuencia de corte que logro poniendo un capacitor de 4,7micros? gracias!



Que pocas ganas de leer que tenemos, no?
Andá hacia atrás y leé el post 13 de este mismo hilo. Ahí tenes la ecuación que te permite calcular el capacitor o la frecuencia de corte.

Saludos!


----------



## xavirom

Simplemente una acotación que creo no haber visto visto en la discusión, la polaridad del tweeter debe estar opuesta al woofer para conservar la fase de la señal, dado que el capacitor desfasa la corriente, es una práctica habitual.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

xavirom dijo:
			
		

> Simplemente una acotación que creo no haber visto visto en la discusión, la polaridad del tweeter debe estar opuesta al woofer para conservar la fase de la señal, dado que el capacitor desfasa la corriente, es una práctica habitual.



No en este caso. El problema de este hilo era el uso de un parlante de rango extendido mas un tweeter, que estaban conectados sin crossover. La solución fué conectar un capacitor en serie con el tweeter para limitar el rango de frecuencias enviado a él, pero mantener el parlante principal con todo el rango de frecuencias aplicado.
El desfasaje tensión/corriente producido por el conjunto capacitor-resistencia del tweeter es función de la frecuencia aplicada y puede llegar, como mucho, a 90º.
Si invertimos la conexión del tweeter, no gano nada, ya que en el mejor de los casos en lugar de tener 90º de desfasaje voy a tener -90º (o 270º)...

El tweeter se invierte cuando se hace un crossover en serio (para los dos parlantes) y este es de segundo orden (en este caso usamos uno de primer orden).

Saludos!


----------



## xavirom

Ah!, correcto ezavalla, pensé que se trataba de un woofer y tenía una inductancia conectada.


----------



## dandany

Buenas, yo adquitri hace unos años los Super TW del amigo friend.. pues hace un tiempo se me quearon las bobinas de todos los agudos por nose que motivos.. y los tengo ahi y ayer vi que los diafragmas de selienium estaban 35$ y son a vista compatibles con mi Super TW modelo rs-220st y los driver Rs-210D de los cuales nose que repuesto ponerle ya que no se consiguen los de roadstar y ponerle el de un selenium 220ti sale 80 mangos el diafragma con bobina...ademas que no tengo la serteza de que me va a andar en este driver... si alguno probo el repuesto del selenium ST304/324 en este Super TW aviseme en lo posible asi lo adquiero ya uqe su precio es accesible para la calidad de la bobina... un abrazo!! saludos..!


----------

